# [truecrypt] szyfrowanie dysku (dual boot)

## soban_

Wlasnie planuje zaszyfrowac caly dysk truecryptem. Jednak jest jeden maly problem, partycja rozruchowa jest postawiona na grube2 [do wyboru windows / linux ] - czy polecacie jakas alternatywe gdzie ntfsa moge zaszyfrowac i uruchamiac z poziomu gruba? Ewentualnie jak sie za to najlepiej zabrac? Bo tak przygladam sie truecryptowie i zaszyfrowanie calego dysku jest tylko mozliwe z poziomu windowsa - gdzie to sie juz zaczyna gryzc, no wlasnie - przez gruba d-:

----------

## sherszen

Ja bym olał to ostrzeżenie. Nic się nie powinno gryźć. Po prostu umieścił w MBR loader Windowsowy (Gentoo niech sobie grzecznie spoczywa), potem zaszyfrował partycje systemową i ... niech ta partycja Gruba robi za tymczasową dla TC, ewentualnie zainstalował loader TC na pendrivie jeśli by się dało.

Proces przywracania prosty - dd i bierzemy ściągamy loader od TC do obrazu. Obraz chowamy w bezpieczne miejsce. Z powrotem nakładamy system plików na boot, przywracamy ustawienia i podpinamy do menu Gruba utworzony obraz i w MBR instalujemy Gruba.

Nie wiem na ile to wykonalne, ale powinno się udać. Polecam test na VB.

----------

